
Rough Ride Ahead: Buckle Up & Get Your Money Now (if you can) - epi0Bauqu
http://www.vcconfidential.com/2008/06/rough-ride-ahea.html
======
ConradHex
Wait, who's saying to get your money now, as fast as you can, on whatever
terms you can? Maybe I'm cynical, but why do I have the feeling it's a VC?

